# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Si ju duken dy levizjet e reja politike "Te Spartak Ngjeles" dhe "G99" e Erjonit

## GeNi_25

Si ju duken dy levizjet e reja politike "Te Spartak Ngjeles" dhe "G99" e Erjonit

----------


## KOKASHTA

Po kot sa per te bere icik zhurme dhe ata.
..shqiptaret jan te semure pas PS dhe PD.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Me sa di une ne shqiperi kane vajtur nja 200 "parti".Kot me kot ske ca ben hap parti ose behu kengtar.Na eshte mbushur televizori me plera u merzitem...

----------


## Jack Watson

Po--ordha me rigon. Do marrin 0.005 përqind.

Pash Ngjelën te Shqipi të hënën, dhe më la përshtypjen sikur ishte gëzu nga ndodhia e Gërdecit, cinik komplet.

----------


## Brari

ka lakmuse per cdo gje.. 
edhe per levizjet politike ka lakmuse ose gure prove..

dihet se bandat e lushnjes.. deri futboll me koka njerzish kan luajtur..
dihet se banda hakmarrja deri femije ka rrembyer ( po i leme vrasjet ketu pa i debatuar) mbajtur te lidhur kok e kembe e sy e goje mbyllur neper bodrume e kan kerkuar miljona prindit .. 
a degjuat qe tak ngjela te ket uleritur ose te pakten te kete mjaullitur a ciceruar ndonje here.. si profesor i jurisprudences qe mbahet e qe mikrofoni i medias nuk i ka munguar kurre.. ti kete permendur keto gjera qe thash e ti kete kerkuar Ps kur qe ne qeverisje apo pd-se kur erdh ne qeverisje.. dale mo pse nuk beni namin ti sillni ketu altin arapo aldo baret e agush bencat.. me shoke e te japin llogari..
jooo asnjihere..
te njejten gje themi dhe per erion veli bracen.. e mjafto 99-tave..
kq mjafton per te kuptuar se cjan keta.. 

keta tartabiqe jan prodhime te mafies.. jane paterica te mafies..shkurt jan vegla te edvinit.. qe shpresojne se nen edvin-sulltan te shqiperise do behen pashallare apo valinj e spahinj.. pra do marrin llokma te majme..

----------


## qafezezi

Ne Shqiperi nuk prodhohet asgje, patjeter njerezit vetem parti do formojne dhe do meren me llafe. Ne vend te benin ndermarrje dhe te punesonin sa me shume shqiptare ketyre plehrave u eshte mpire mendja nga gjoja ajo qe quhet politike.
Te mirat nuk vijne duke shkruajtur gazeta ato vijne duke bere biznes, duke prodhuar e shitur. 
Ne Shqiperi ne c`do 5 metra shef nje zyre noteri, avokati, perkthysi. Edhe ligjet, juristet i kane bere per tu punesuar vete pa sjelle asnje te mire per shoqerine shqiptare.

----------


## Alienated

> Po--ordha me rigon. Do marrin 0.005 përqind.
> 
> Pash Ngjelën te Shqipi të hënën, dhe më la përshtypjen sikur ishte gëzu nga ndodhia e Gërdecit, cinik komplet.


Ngjela e? Idiot i papam. Erionit nuk i mjaftojne parate qe ka marre nga MJAFT tash do te marre dhe nga populli.

Ne pergjithesi, dy biznese te reja ne Shqiperi ku ju paguani parate tuaja dhe s'merrni asgje nga to.

Po te isha Amerikan do thoja: They're gonna save the world...

----------


## DiGiTeX

Shume pa kuptim, do te ishte me mire qe shqiperia te ishte si gjith bota dhe jo me 100 parti por me 2.

----------


## Dragut

> 16.67%


1. Duaje Siveten
2. Halimi
3. The Rebel


apo jo?!

----------


## drague

JU lutem mos na e boni pis forumin me keto mbeturina.

----------


## morrison

> ka lakmuse per cdo gje.. 
> edhe per levizjet politike ka lakmuse ose gure prove..
> 
> dihet se bandat e lushnjes.. deri futboll me koka njerzish kan luajtur..
> dihet se banda hakmarrja deri femije ka rrembyer ( po i leme vrasjet ketu pa i debatuar) mbajtur te lidhur kok e kembe e sy e goje mbyllur neper bodrume e kan kerkuar miljona prindit .. 
> a degjuat qe tak ngjela te ket uleritur ose te pakten te kete mjaullitur a ciceruar ndonje here.. si profesor i jurisprudences qe mbahet e qe mikrofoni i medias nuk i ka munguar kurre.. ti kete permendur keto gjera qe thash e ti kete kerkuar Ps kur qe ne qeverisje apo pd-se kur erdh ne qeverisje.. dale mo pse nuk beni namin ti sillni ketu altin arapo aldo baret e agush bencat.. me shoke e te japin llogari..
> jooo asnjihere..
> te njejten gje themi dhe per erion veli bracen.. e mjafto 99-tave..
> kq mjafton per te kuptuar se cjan keta.. 
> ...



*Po per berishen, Brari, ca mendimi ke? 
A je i sigurte per grupin hakmarrja se ca roli ka apo ve fantazin ne pune?

Jo per ndonje gje, por po te donte Berisha, do i kishte kapur se cdo behar i ke me pushime ne Vlore ata te grupit Hakmarrja.

PO emrin pse e ka hakmarrja a e di?*

----------


## GeNi_25

> Shume pa kuptim, do te ishte me mire qe shqiperia te ishte si gjith bota dhe jo me 100 parti por me 2.


Edhe pse numri zyrtar i partive rrotullohet tek 85, realisht sot ne Shqiperi ekziston vetem 1 parti? Pse? Sepse te gjithe kryetaret e tyre jane bij "kurvash" te pjedhjes komuniste.

Pse nuk hapen dosjet e ish-spiunave?!?!
Sepse pjesa me e madhe e deputeteve ose jane ish-spiuna ose kane njerin prej prinderve ish-sigurims.

Nuk e di nese ndokush ne forum i ka lexuar artikujt e Kastriot Myftarit ku permen ish e ish spiuna (me fjalen spiun ketu nuk nenkuptojme ata qe diheshin qe punonin per sigurimin e shtetit por nenkuptojme ish njerezit e "ndershem" qe kur binte nata vinin dhe spiunonin intelektualet tek sekretari i pare.). 

Me thoni pse i nderuar minister nuk e çon ne gjyq COLOR="Teal"]finacieri[/COLOR] K. Myftarin kur ia permend emri neper gazete dhe tv?

Me thoni pse i nderuar minister nuk e çon ne gjyq kur i permend ket apo ate pseudonim qe ka pasur kur punonte si ish- spiun???!!

Nuk dua te permend emra sepse ato mund ti degjoni live ne tv.

Pa ofenduar ndokend jam i mendimit se pjesa me e madhe e njerezve qe e ndjekin politiken pasivisht dhe qe jane ose me PD ose me PS jane ose ish- komunista ose jane "budallenj, me shqip te trashe"  te cilet Doktori, Edvini apo qofte dhe Hysni Milloshi apo satelitet e tyre Gjinushi (si profesor kam respekt per te) Milo, Ceka, Mediu, etj iu duken si te vetmit njerez qe mund ta shpetojne Shqiperine.

Le tju bej nje pyetje? Edini sa ka qene rritje ekonomike ne vitin 97?
Po ju ndihmoj rreth 5 %. E dini sa eshte rritja ekonomike ne keto 17 vitet e tjera (duke perjashtuar 97), diku rreth 6%. Kjo eshte turp per nje qeveri qe rrija te jete vetem nje perqind me teper sesa nga viti 97!!

Pra dhe nqs shikoni qe Shqiperia po ecen me hapa te ngadalta perpara kjo eshte jo nga vullneti i qeverive:
  Por nga diersa e 1 milion Shqiptareve qe punojne jashte atdheut dhe bien çdo vite rreth 1 miliard $
  Por nga mundi i çdo puntori te ndershem Shqiptar i cili rropatet te punoje token me çmimin e naftes 150 leke.
  Por nga djersa e bisnesmeneve te cilet arrijne te mbijetoje ne nje vend te "minuar me mina korrupsioni"
  Por nga ... ..

Le t`me thoje nje socialist i forumit qe qeverite e majta nga 97 deri ne 2005 nuk paskan bere vjellje? 

Le t`me thoje nje demokrat i forumit qe nuk eshte abuzuar me rrugen Durres- Morine. 

Le te me thoje qe kur nderrohen pushtetet nuk ka pastrim nga administrata per te dy palet.
Le te me thoje .........

Do te thoni edhe ne SHBA ka korrupsion?!
Po ka por ama indeksi nuk eshte rreth 15-20 % e GDP.

Nuk po zgjatem me tej por realiteti eshte qe kemi nje kase politike te perlyer me m....

Zgjidhja: Duhet te vrasim mendjen si e si ta largojme nga pushteti kete kase dhe nje zgjidhje sipas meje eshte dhe mbeshtetja e ketyre levizjeve te reja.

----------


## King_Arthur

*Nuk do ta kalojne pragun e 5 %

me rregullin e ri propocional rajonal jo vetem keto te dyja por shume parti te vogla qe tani jane ne parlament nuk kane per ta kaluar pragun dhe kane per te ngel jashte parlamentit .*

----------


## Fittox

Per here te pare po degjoj per keto parti ... 

Ne fillim mendova qe eshte shaka ...

Po edhe ne Shqiptaret vetem parti dim me hape 
nuk i bejme dy parti te forta po 100 parti ...  :i hutuar: 



____

----------


## King_Arthur

> Per here te pare po degjoj per keto parti ... 
> 
> Ne fillim mendova qe eshte shaka ...
> 
> Po edhe ne Shqiptaret vetem parti dim me hape 
> nuk i bejme dy parti te forta po 100 parti ... 
> 
> 
> 
> ____


*parti fantazem jane skane cfare bejne dhe bejne parti po shume shpejt ne keto zgjedhje qe do vine 3 parti kane per te ngelur se nuk ka per te patur me dushk .*

----------

